# HR24-500 MRV Not working



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

My HR20-700 (2),HR23-700, and a HR24-500 are working fine. I have another HR24-500 that shows "No Networked DVR's found" in the MRV Status menu. In the System Info and Test, for Network it shows "Ethernet Not Connected (9)". When I do a Guide and > to see the COAX diagnostic it shows "Active network interface is Ethernet". My HR24-500 that is working correctly shows "Coax Connected" in the System Info and Test Network menu. Both of the HR24's have a single coax attached that are connected to a green label splitter (one 8 way and one 4 way I'm not sure which one they are connected to) which are each connected to a SWiM 16 that is connected to a SL5 dish. I have tried switching the coax from the working HR24 to the non-working HR24 and this did not fix the problem. The working HR24 continues to work and the non-working has the same status. It appears that the internal DECA is not working correctly. Nothing is connected to the Ethernet port on either box. The non working HR24 did work for awhile, it could see the other MRV boxes but NONE of them could see it. Once I did a reset (to try to fix this) it stopped working completely which is where I am now. Help?


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

A couple more details. The Internet kit is not connected yet so there is no router involved, DECA only. When I run a diagnostic test it returns a code 43-70-197.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fl_dba said:


> A couple more details. The Internet kit is not connected yet so there is no router involved, DECA only. When I run a diagnostic test it returns a code 43-70-197.


43: Installation Verification Failure. Caused by low signal or distribution problem."Troubleshoot cause of low signal."
70: Box is networked but no Internet detected.[this you knew]



> When I do a Guide and > to see the COAX diagnostic it shows "Active network interface is Ethernet"


This seems to suggest you're not using the DECA. Make sure there is no ethernet cable connected and then re-run the SAT setup. This seems to reactivate the DECA network.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> This seems to suggest you're not using the DECA. Make sure there is no ethernet cable connected and then re-run the SAT setup. This seems to reactivate the DECA network.


Thanks VOS, after running the SAT setup as you suggested the Network now says COAX CONNECTED as it should and the HR24 that was not working can now see the other 4 HR2* boxes. However the other 4 HR2* boxes can see each other but not the HR24 that we just fixed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fl_dba said:


> Thanks VOS, after running the SAT setup as you suggested the Network now says COAX CONNECTED as it should and the HR24 that was not working can now see the other 4 HR2* boxes. However the other 4 HR2* boxes can see each other but not the HR24 that we just fixed.


"OK" now that they are all connected, it will take a while for all of them to search out each other. This normally takes less time with the router being connected, but with these using their set assigned IPs, it does seem to take some time. As you're seeing the older HR2x use similar IPs and the newer ones use a different set/group.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

After 8 hours the 4 other HR2* DVR's still cannot see the one HR24 that can see all of them. I'm guessing that it should not normally take that long so something is still not right. The IP addresses in use are (all have a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0):
These boxes can see each other and share play lists fine.
HR23 169.254.8.53
HR24 169.254.5.42
HR20 169.254.8.192
HR20 169.254.5.137

This box can see all of the above 4 HR's and play anything recorded on them but is not seen by any of the above. It does have one thing recorded in it's own local playlist queue:
HR24 169.254.5.95

I should also note that SWiM is working fine, I have 2 tuners avaialble on all boxes with only one coax attached to each.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems like maybe rebooting them is needed then. The HR24 is now "there", so they should see it when you reboot.


----------



## Greg4050 (Jun 10, 2010)

Total rookie asking a question, but has the HR24 been setup to share its playlist?


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

Greg4050 said:


> Total rookie asking a question, but has the HR24 been setup to share its playlist?


Yes, playlist is set to share and the MRV location name is defined for each of the HR2*'s. I have done a reset to both of the HR24's but not a power off or RBR as of yet and no change. The older HR20 have worked right from the start without any special handling. I would have thought that the HR24's being newer and designed with SWiM and DECA in mind would have been the one's with the least problems. But the reverse has been true so far.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fl_dba said:


> Yes, playlist is set to share and the MRV location name is defined for each of the HR2*'s. I have done a reset to both of the HR24's but not a power off or RBR as of yet and no change. The older HR20 have worked right from the start without any special handling. I would have thought that the HR24's being newer and designed with SWiM and DECA in mind would have been the one's with the least problems. But the reverse has been true so far.


 Maybe I'm not following this right, but:
The HR24 didn't have the DECA active, and when it did, it sees the HR20s, but now that the 24 is there, the HR20s don't see it.
Is this it?
If so and a menu reset doesn't get the HR20s to find the HR24 on the DECA network, then I'd look into the HR20s, and see what happens re-running the network setup on them. Reset network defaults, then "connect now" and pick "wired" [since the DECA act like that] when asked.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe I'm not following this right, but:
> The HR24 didn't have the DECA active, and when it did, it sees the HR20s, but now that the 24 is there, the HR20s don't see it.
> Is this it?
> If so and a menu reset doesn't get the HR20s to find the HR24 on the DECA network, then I'd look into the HR20s, and see what happens re-running the network setup on them. Reset network defaults, then "connect now" and pick "wired" [since the DECA act like that] when asked.


My two HR20-700's,HR23-700, and one of 2 HR24-500's are working fine and sharing recorded lists. A second HR24 can see the other four and play anything recorded on them. However, these other four cannot see this HR24 at all when you do a MRV Status or use the list key to show all shared recordings. When I did a Network - Restore Defaults and uodated the Location Name on one of the HR20's I could briefly see the missing HR24 and even was able to pick a recording from the shared list that was located on it. But before I could play it I got a message saying that the HR24 was no longer connected and I could not view the recording. When I rechecked the MRV Status that HR24 had indeed disappeared from the list. I then did a Reset Everything on one of the HR20's to see if that would make a difference and it had no impact, I still could only see one of the two HR24's along with the HR23 and HR20 that has never been a problem. It appears that one of the HR24's is not broadcasting it's presence and if it does at all it quickly disappears from the DECA network. Could any of this be explained by DirecTV activating the Internet Connection Kit which has not yet been installed due to the installer running out of time when the SWim/DECA install was done originally a few days ago?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fl_dba said:


> My two HR20-700's,HR23-700, and one of 2 HR24-500's are working fine and sharing recorded lists. A second HR24 can see the other four and play anything recorded on them. However, these other four cannot see this HR24 at all when you do a MRV Status or use the list key to show all shared recordings. When I did a Network - Restore Defaults and uodated the Location Name on one of the HR20's I could briefly see the missing HR24 and even was able to pick a recording from the shared list that was located on it. But before I could play it I got a message saying that the HR24 was no longer connected and I could not view the recording. When I rechecked the MRV Status that HR24 had indeed disappeared from the list. I then did a Reset Everything on one of the HR20's to see if that would make a difference and it had no impact, I still could only see one of the two HR24's along with the HR23 and HR20 that has never been a problem. It appears that one of the HR24's is not broadcasting it's presence and if it does at all it quickly disappears from the DECA network. Could any of this be explained by DirecTV activating the Internet Connection Kit which has not yet been installed due to the installer running out of time when the SWim/DECA install was done originally a few days ago?


"explained"? no.
I'd hold off until the DECA for internet shows up, and make sure before the tech leaves that the "misbehaving" HR24, doesn't anymore.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

fl_dba said:


> Could any of this be explained by DirecTV activating the Internet Connection Kit which has not yet been installed due to the installer running out of time when the SWim/DECA install was done originally a few days ago?


There is no activation on DirecTV's part regarding the Internet Connection Kit. That is just a work order line item so that the tech will install an extra DECA and PI to connect the receivers to the Internet.

Give this a try if you can... Go into the Network Setup of all your receivers and do a Manual Setup. Set the IP addresses of the receivers to 192.168.1.101-105. The Gateway and DNS is going to be 192.168.1.1 and the Subnet is 255.255.255.0.

- Merg


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

I haven't tried the manual IP address change yet but will soon. I just happen to notice that my splitters don't have terminators on all unused connectors. Could this be causing some of the flakyness I have been seeing?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fl_dba said:


> I haven't tried the manual IP address change yet but will soon. I just happen to notice that my splitters don't have terminators on all unused connectors. Could this be causing some of the flakyness I have been seeing?


"It's not good".
Terminate them with 75Ω loads and then see.


----------

